# Audacious scrobbler plugin issue



## varnie (Feb 16, 2009)

greetings!

could someone help me to find out where is "lastfm scrobbler plugin" for Audacious available? it's been in "/usr/ports/multimedia/audacious-plugins".
but it seems it doesn't come with that port anymore.

any ideas? thanks!


----------



## varnie (Feb 20, 2009)

finally i've solved this on my own.
in case you worry about solution here is part of my MAKEFILE for current /usr/ports/multimedia/audacious-plugins:


> # no ports for:
> #		PULSE		"Enable PulseAudio output plugin"	off \
> #		COREAUDIO	"Enable CoreAudio output plugin"	off \
> #		PROJECTM	"Enable projectM vis plugin"		off \
> ...


with these settings we will have audacious with scrobbler plugin available


----------

